# Success from a day 2 transfer



## Hispirits

i was wondering how many ladies have been succesful with a two day transfer?
i had 30 follies, 16 retrived yesterday but only 7 fertilised.
my embryoligist rang this morning and said he was putting two forward for transfer tomorrow.
i was a bit gutted, i was really hoping for a blast.
i'm also worried, because my clinic said that it would be s.e.t, does it mean that if they are putting 2 forward, they are now transferring two? does this mean they were poor quality :wacko: urgh i'm going a bit crazed


----------



## Athena

Don't have any experience in this yet but just wanted to wish you luck.

Maybe when they said single egg transfer they will pick the more viable one of the too and freeze the other one for fet if unsuccessful.

:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi with a 2 day transfer or even three they put more than one back almost 100% of the time because they cant tell which are going to make it to blasts... some clinics say they do better in the uterus anyways instead of the lab. so I dont think it means poor quality; sounds like they are picking the best ones. I think they are doing 2 to make the cycle have better chances of being successful. If they were to go to blasts, then I tihink set would still be the plan. But I would ask the doctor when you go in as to why the plan changed from 1 and now 2 are being put back. Good luck1


----------



## WishinMommy2B

Hi, I just had my transfer today which was a 3 day transfer. My RE and lab decided a 3 day was best for me because I did not have alot of eggs to start with and if they waited to blast that would have been a BIG risk.

There are many that do believe that embryos do much better inside the uterus. My embryologist said that they try to come as close as possible to the uterine environment but its never exactly the same.

As for a 2 day transfer, I've never known anyone to have one but too I'm sure they are out there. Like one of the other ladies advised you I would certainly ask for an explanation. 

Wishing you lots up luck and baby dust


----------



## g3mz

Hi I had a two day transfer last Friday! I had lots of things go wrong as I am an egg sharer and only got 7 eggs, 4 to give to the recipient and 3 for me! I Only had one egg fertalise but it was a good quality embryo it's just my clinic would rather pop it back safely while it was doing well rather than risk it. Iv read through some of the successes stories On here and came across one or two that had 2day transfers so I'm remaining hopeful! :)


----------



## Hispirits

thankyou ladies!
i had a transfer today with a grade 1 4 cell emby.:happydance:
my clinic doesn't open saturdays or sundays :shrug: they said if i had 4 grade 1; 4 cells they would have blasto cultured, but i only had three that made the grade so two are now on ice.
i was dubious yesterday, but i'm happy today and am feeling optimistic.
apparently my fertilisation rate was not as successful because the eggs were fertilised by more than one sperm, which i think must be a bit out of the ordinary. so my hubby is every so pleased with him self that he has super strength swimmers. the clinic said if there is a next time the may use icsi.
g3mz good luck with your tww, :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

I have had 2 failed cycles of IVF with a grade 1 5 cell embie first cycle an grade 1 4 cell 2nd cycle. Both 2 day transfers. I know people who have got preg from 2 day transfers though so good luck xxx


----------



## Athena

Good luck HiSpirits!


----------



## Lainey27

Hi there :flower:

I had a 2 day transfer with both my IVF cycles and the second one was successful :thumbup:

On both occasions they replaced 2 embies. 

HTH & good luck during your TWW! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya hun just wanted to say that i had a day 3 transfer with the only eggs i had remaining. They transferred day 3 because they were grade 3, grade 4 being the worst at my clinic. They also had a SET but said with the quality of eggs i would be lucky if one stuck and had very little chance both would so put both back. Look at me now :)

I was gutted we didnt go to blast too but dont get caught up in the day or the grading. Ur embies are back in there natural environment where they should be :)

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Hispirits

thankyou so much, you all give me so much hope! your scan picture lisa is so heart warming. thankyou xx


----------



## g3mz

I had my 2day transfer Friday 20th my official test date isn't until Thursday but today I tested using a frer and got a BFP! Although the line is still faint it is there took a predictor test and Internet cheapie and both of them had faint lines to!! So it goes to prove 2 day transfers can work!! Fingers crossed for you that you get a BFP too! :)


----------



## Hispirits

g3mz said:


> I had my 2day transfer Friday 20th my official test date isn't until Thursday but today I tested using a frer and got a BFP! Although the line is still faint it is there took a predictor test and Internet cheapie and both of them had faint lines to!! So it goes to prove 2 day transfers can work!! Fingers crossed for you that you get a BFP too! :)

Thankyou for reply! Congratulations! You have made me feel so positive. Have you had any symptoms in your tww? 
Xxx


----------



## g3mz

No none at all I really thought I was out it was driving me crazy!! You hear most people saying they at least had sore boobs but not a thing for me! And today I did a clear blue digital as faint lines were making me confused! I was starting to wonder if they were in my head so I was still shocked to see pregnant come up!! But extremely happy! And it's come from a 4cell 2day transfer!! I have everything crossed for you! Good luck! :) x


----------



## Hispirits

Thankyou. This is my first IVF so not sure what to expect in the tww, I know most symptoms are brought on by the progesterone. I'm too scared to test early, the thought of a single line or not pregnant flashing up is too much to take. 
H&h 9 months to you xxxx


----------



## Millana

Hispirits said:


> i was wondering how many ladies have been succesful with a two day transfer?
> i had 30 follies, 16 retrived yesterday but only 7 fertilised.
> my embryoligist rang this morning and said he was putting two forward for transfer tomorrow.
> i was a bit gutted, i was really hoping for a blast.
> i'm also worried, because my clinic said that it would be s.e.t, does it mean that if they are putting 2 forward, they are now transferring two? does this mean they were poor quality :wacko: urgh i'm going a bit crazed

Hi, my first IVF was a 2-day transfer. She is now a healthy 20 month old baby girl (see my avatar). The best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Millana said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i was wondering how many ladies have been succesful with a two day transfer?
> i had 30 follies, 16 retrived yesterday but only 7 fertilised.
> my embryoligist rang this morning and said he was putting two forward for transfer tomorrow.
> i was a bit gutted, i was really hoping for a blast.
> i'm also worried, because my clinic said that it would be s.e.t, does it mean that if they are putting 2 forward, they are now transferring two? does this mean they were poor quality :wacko: urgh i'm going a bit crazed
> 
> Hi, my first IVF was a 2-day transfer. She is now a healthy 20 month old baby girl (see my avatar). The best of luck to you!!!Click to expand...

Thankyou so much she's beautiful. Xx


----------

